# please help !pigeon(tippler & homer) not laying eggs



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

hi dear members. i m facing a problem which is 3 of my birds 1 tippler male 1 homer male and 1 homer female rnt laying eggs.what is the cure for this? what suppliments or medicines can i use??
please help


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

How are they paired up and how old are they ? Is that the homer male and female are paired up and the tippler male is paired up with another hen pigeon ?
Or is it that they all are paired to other separate pigeons and the pairs are not giving any eggs ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fancier11 said:


> hi dear members. i m facing a problem which is 3 of my birds 1 tippler male 1 homer male and 1 homer female rnt laying eggs.what is the cure for this? what suppliments or medicines can i use??
> please help


who is she paired with? and how old is the hen?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

@ sreesh: for the tippler hes pretty old but still b able to lay eggs the guy b4 me had the same problem he let him b separated from the hen for about 3 months and gave him cod-liver oil capsuls and e-cap4 tablets and garlic juice and then paired him up again and he layd eggs and got babies of em.

so i wanted to skip tht long process.i paired him up with a younger female.the hen had 2 rounds of babies with sum other male. the hen is mating with my old timer and laying eggs but they r not hatching!!!on evry 14-15th day the eggs get bad (rotted)
this happened twice. what do i do now????


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

@ spirit wings: the hen and the cock is from MARCEL SANGERS they r both 07-08 banded they r actually my cousins who isn't in this forum so i m askin on behalf of him.!!!

so he gave them those fertility supplements from foys but still it isnt workin out for him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok, how does he know he has a hen...has she laid before, or he was told and sold a hen?.. here are some hints you can send along to him.. that may help.


Fertile male / fertile female = two fertile eggs except when the sperm is blocked from reaching the egg 
Fertile male / infertile female = zero eggs 
Infertile male / fertile female = two infertile eggs 
Infertile male / infertile female = zero eggs 
Fertile female / fertile female = four infertile eggs 
Fertile female / infertile female = two infertile eggs 
Male any / male any = zero eggs


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

the pedigree says its a hen.thts what he told me. but what about the cock?he paired it up with one of his hens he had 2 rounds of babies from. so one can get 4eggs? wow never saw tht i had up to 3 eggs.
i will sure send it over to him thnx very much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

one question: so u r saying that unless a pigeon lays eggs u cant tell weather its a hen or 

a cock?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fancier11 said:


> one question: so u r saying that unless a pigeon lays eggs u cant tell weather its a hen or
> 
> a cock?


you know 100% if a bird lays eggs she is a hen, otherwise one is just guessing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fancier11 said:


> @ sreesh: for the tippler hes pretty old but still b able to lay eggs the guy b4 me had the same problem he let him b separated from the hen for about 3 months and gave him cod-liver oil capsuls and e-cap4 tablets and garlic juice and then paired him up again and he layd eggs and got babies of em.
> 
> so i wanted to skip tht long process.i paired him up with a younger female.the hen had 2 rounds of babies with sum other male. the hen is mating with my old timer and laying eggs but they r not hatching!!!on evry 14-15th day the eggs get bad (rotted)
> this happened twice. what do i do now????




from Austrailian pigeon company,

"Deaths From Day 4 To Day14 Of Incubation
This is the longest period through incubation and yet is the time when least deaths occur. The embryo is simply growing. The growing chick receives its nutrition from the yolk and deaths here can reflect nutritional problems in the hen. Hens that are correctly fed produce nutritious yolks that support healthy embryos. The effect of stock bird nutrition is very underrated. By simply feeding a blend of 2-3 grains and grit it is not possible to prepare the stock hens well for breeding. Fanciers who believe they can do this often accept an elevated embryo death rate or several weak chicks in the nest, as normal. 

Although embryos can die of infection at any time through incubation, it is at this time of growth that they are most vulnerable. Certainly there are some infections that can be carried by the hen such as Chlamydia and Salmonella, that can infect the ovary. These can be incorporated into the egg at the time of its formation, and subsequently infect and kill the embryo as it grows. Infection can also pass through the oviduct wall into the egg. These types of infections, that enter the egg prior to laying, are in the minority however. Most infections that embryos develop are caught after hatching in the nest. Nests that are dirty, poorly ventilated or excessively humid lead to egg- shell contamination and movement of infectious agents into the egg. Egg quality is also important here. Cracked, thin, mis-shapen, rough eggs allow easier entry of infection and are more subject to trauma. Poor eggs can be due to oviduct disease, but are more often associated with a nutritional deficiency in particular calcium deficiency. Some fanciers will have noticed eggs with translucent clear lines running around the outside of the egg, showing the eggs rotations, as it was passing down the oviduct. These thin areas can be an early sign of calcium deficiency. "


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Fancer11-- if YOU know of a SURE way to tell cocks from hens--share the secret.
My pigeons are not like a dog--turn them on their back and look


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

fancier11 said:


> @ sreesh: for the tippler hes pretty old but still b able to lay eggs the guy b4 me had the same problem he let him b separated from the hen for about 3 months and gave him cod-liver oil capsuls and e-cap4 tablets and garlic juice and then paired him up again and he layd eggs and got babies of em.


Am I missing something here ?
is HE not a SHE
I'm totally confused lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Quazar said:


> Am I missing something here ?
> is HE not a SHE
> I'm totally confused lol


lol... happens to me too, it would be a miracle for a he to lay eggs...lol..


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I think he meant the tippler "he" makes the hen lay eggs 

The bird might be too old to inseminate for fertile eggs. Now if infertile male x fertile hen = infertile egg, you are supposed to get eggs


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> I think he meant the tippler "he" makes the hen lay eggs
> 
> The bird might be too old to inseminate for fertile eggs. Now if infertile male x fertile hen = infertile egg, you are supposed to get eggs


yes, if the hen is fine she still lays her eggs wether he fills them or not... but if fertile eggs die in the shell... you have a fertile couple still, just something else is going on.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

fancier11 said:


> @ sreesh: for the tippler hes pretty old but still b able to lay eggs the guy b4 me had the same problem he let him b separated from the hen for about 3 months and gave him cod-liver oil capsuls and e-cap4 tablets and garlic juice and then paired him up again and he layd eggs and got babies of em.
> 
> so i wanted to skip tht long process.i paired him up with a younger female.the hen had 2 rounds of babies with sum other male. the hen is mating with my old timer and laying eggs but they r not hatching!!!on evry 14-15th day the eggs get bad (rotted)
> this happened twice. what do i do now????


The male (tippler) cannot lay eggs he mounts the hen and fertilizes the eggs. You may have one of two problems (!) the male may not be mounting the hen, or (2) even though he is mounting the hen he is infertile because he is too old. I suspect that he is not mounting the hen and fertilizing the eggs. For the most part supplements for infertility are useless. Trimming the vent feathers sometimes helps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Fancer11-- if YOU know of a SURE way to tell cocks from hens--share the secret.
> My pigeons are not like a dog--turn them on their back and look




sky tx ... dude i wish they were like dogs then u cud teach em to get the news paper or a soda for u.lol

but as spirit wing said u cannot b 100% sure and mostly its just a guess..... but i think i m kinda not tht bad at guessing when it somes to tipplers (i guess) so ya how but u upload some photos kinda clear ones and lets see if i can guess right or wrong? even i wanna c how much i'v learned !!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya geit and grains rnt enough ......i mean calcium cod liver oil and i think there r a lot of medications including the worm medicines..i took the pair to the vet he said the hens perfect and i'v also talked to guy who used to own her and got babies out of her. the vet said the cocks fine too ??? but i think the cocks really old about 8-9 years proly he is infertile. but the previous owner got babies out of him as well..

this is about the tippler pair.
so i got the cock from him cudnt get babies so i returned it and he got 1 round of babies out of him !!! but when i got him again he is not givin me n e out put.!!!the pair looks really good they r both kinda like brick red.

so i'v talked to my cousin who owns a chicken farm and he told me tht he gives a medicine to the cocks if he cant get eggs or babies out of tht (this is for the young cocks who has a problem) so i might try to give him tht medicine


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Am I missing something here ?
> is HE not a SHE
> I'm totally confused lol


quazar ya its weired i mean i just got into homers but with tipplers sumtimes it seems tht the cock laid eggs????? weak!!!tht means the cocks a hen or what?

but i did and still do have a cock tht pairs up with others cocks he is homosexual.its not a joke but i kept him locked up with a hen (100% sure a hen cos i saw her laying n egg in front of me) then the pair laid eggs i got babies out of em.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> I think he meant the tippler "he" makes the hen lay eggs
> 
> The bird might be too old to inseminate for fertile eggs. Now if infertile male x fertile hen = infertile egg, you are supposed to get eggs


ya shreeshs i agree with u the cocks pretty old hes like 8-9 years old he mates with the hen but no babies.on every 14th -16th the eggs get bad...proly he is unfertile or since he is old he needs rest and no waiste of sperm so i m keepin him single with no other hens around and gonna giv him e-cap4,cod liver oil and another medicine. lets s what happens. i wudnt have cared but the cock is of a really good eye,bloodline and also from the old streins.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

grifter said:


> The male (tippler) cannot lay eggs he mounts the hen and fertilizes the eggs. You may have one of two problems (!) the male may not be mounting the hen, or (2) even though he is mounting the hen he is infertile because he is too old. I suspect that he is not mounting the hen and fertilizing the eggs. For the most part supplements for infertility are useless. Trimming the vent feathers sometimes helps.


no he is mounting perfectly and also the hen is mounting him too.so the mating is perfect cos i spent almost 14 hours on them everyday for a week and a half.

theres no problem inmating but i agree with u since he is really old he might b unfertile and yup the suppliments dont work as they say.lets c keepin my fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

thnx to every one for your replies and help.!!! really appreciate it.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

fancier11 said:


> ya shreeshs i agree with u the cocks pretty old hes like 8-9 years old he mates with the hen but no babies.on every 14th -16th the eggs get bad...proly he is unfertile or since he is old he needs rest and no waiste of sperm so i m keepin him single with no other hens around and gonna giv him e-cap4,cod liver oil and another medicine. lets s what happens. i wudnt have cared but the cock is of a really good eye,bloodline and also from the old streins.


Just a side note here, an infertile egg need not go rotten always, in most the cases it will be like a newly laid egg even after incubation cycle. I think if the egg is going rotten then you might have something else too playing in the loft. May be cocci, e-coli or other infections. When the doctor said that the pigeons are fine, did he do a fecal test ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

i dont know if he did a fecal test or not....they dont quite get rotten but they get lighter then the day the eggs were laid.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

This article has some interesting information on infertility in pigeons.
http://www.mumtazticloft.com/a_DealingWithInfertility.asp


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

grifter said:


> This article has some interesting information on infertility in pigeons.
> http://www.mumtazticloft.com/a_DealingWithInfertility.asp


cool.thnx a lot i will go through it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would take a poop sample to the vet and have it checked. At least it would answer the question of if they are carrying anything.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

hmm i'll love to do tht but the birds rnt with me i will tell my frnd to do tht.thnx jay


----------

